# رواتب مهندسين الانتاج للمشاركة بمعلوماتك



## أحمد مختار محمود (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ان شاء الله نجمع بالتفصيل مرتبات مهندسين الانتاج لجميع الشركات سواء حديثى التخرج او صاحب خبرة 

الشركة و المرتب 
حديد عز
زهران 
وحسب المكان
مصانع برج العرب 
مصانع السادس من اكتوبر
مصانع العاشر من رمضان
وحسب تخصص المصنع
بلاستيك
بسكويت
 سباكة معادن
وهكذا


----------



## عمراياد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أروا ع العالم بئه هههههههههه


----------



## eng_mhem (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شركة العربى توشيبا
المهندس الحديث تقريبا 1900 جنية


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للتفاعل
eng_mhem


----------



## ahmed elhlew (2 نوفمبر 2010)

للأسف لا تسطتيع تحديد الرواتب لانها تبدأ من 900 أو 1000 جنية ومفتوحة الى 40 الف جنية واكثر


----------



## superstar_egy7 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

في النسيج ممكن من 1200 الي 1800 حديث الخبرة


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة ahmed elhlew و superstar_egy7


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (8 يناير 2011)

أين باقي مهندسي المنتدى
الرجاء الافادة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس جدع (16 يناير 2011)

يا رب افرجها علينا 

في الحديد والاستيل استراكشر تقدر تقول الحديث 1250 والخبرة 5 سنين 3500

وربنا يبارك


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس جدع


----------



## أبوعبدالله (18 يناير 2011)

شكلك بتدور عل شغل بس الفلوس مش كل المقاييس


----------



## عبد الجبار (18 يناير 2011)

أنا ضرورى عايز أعرف مرتبات شركة السويس للصلب لو أمكن


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (18 يناير 2011)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> شكلك بتدور عل شغل بس الفلوس مش كل المقاييس


 
بماذا تنصحني أخي ؟


----------



## eftekasat3 (20 يناير 2011)

على قد م انا عايز اعرف بس الحاجات دى بتعقد

هى ارزاق ونصيب اسعى انت بس و بلاش تبص لحد

يعنى لو جاللك شغل ب 1000 متقولش لا فى واحد شغال ب اتنين فمتروحش ...


----------



## sameh zynhom (12 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش فاهم اصلا ايه سبب الطلب الغريب ده ايه معنى ان الناس تجمع مرتبات بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الانتاج حديث بيبق الا سترد 2000


----------

